
→ Howto pick an idea if you can't see the trend? - X4
Hi!<p>I somehow cannot understand the trends, altough I checked following sites and utilized Twitter stats/trends.<p>* http://www.google.com/trends<p>* http://www.trendsresearch.com<p>* http://www.worldtrendsresearch.com/major-trends.php<p>Here is a general list of ideas that I'd like to pick 2 to 3 from the topics to create a project that is mashing them up in a Ruby On Rails project. It's important to choose only key features of each topic and merge them into one idea.<p>I don't see the problem that people seem to have according to trends, so I cannot solve it.<p>Can you please help me with that?
I'm searching for a project idea.<p>Here's a list of Project Ideas I found in the net.<p>==================================================<p>1.   Business Performance Reporting<p>2.   Case Management for Government Agencies<p>3.   Classroom Management<p>4.   Clinical Trial Initiation and Management<p>5.   Competitive Analysis Web Site<p>6.   Discussion Forum website<p>7.   Disputed Invoice Management<p>8.   Employee Training Scheduling and Materials<p>9.   Equity Research Management<p>10.  Integrated Marketing Campaign Tracking<p>11.  Manufacturing Process Managements<p>12.  Product and Marketing Requirements Planning<p>13.  Request for Proposal Software<p>14.  Sports League Management<p>15.  Absence Request and Vacation Schedule Management<p>16.  Budgeting and Tracking Multiple Projects<p>17.  Bug Database Management<p>18.  Call Center Management Software<p>19.  Change Request Management<p>20.  Compliance Process Support Site<p>21.  Contacts Management Software<p>22.  Document Library and Review<p>23.  Event Planning and Management<p>24.  Expense Reimbursement and Approval<p>25.  Help Desk and Ticket Management<p>26.  Inventory Tracking<p>27.  I T Team Workspace<p>29.  Job Requisition and Interview Management<p>28.  Knowledge Base<p>29.  Lending Library<p>30.  Physical Asset Tracking and Management<p>31.  Project Tracking Workspace<p>32.  Shopping Cart<p>33.  Knowledge Base 34 Lending Library<p>35.  Physical Asset Tracking and Management<p>36.  Project Tracking Workspace<p>37.  Room and Equipment Reservations<p>38.  Sales Lead Pipeline<p>39.  Yellow Pages &#38; Business Directory<p>40.  Time &#38; Billing<p>41.  Class Room Management<p>42.  Expense Report Database<p>43.  Sales Contact Management Database<p>44.  Inventory Management Database<p>45.  Issue Database<p>46.  Event Management Database<p>47.  Service Call Management Database<p>48.  Accounting Ledger Database<p>49.  Asset Tracking Database<p>50.  Cycle Factory Works Management<p>51.  Sales Corporation Management<p>52.  Business Directory<p>53.  Education Directory<p>54.  Dental Clinic Management<p>55.  Fund Raising Management<p>56.  Clinic/ Health Management<p>57.  Cable Management System<p>58.  Survey Creation and Analytics<p>59.  Museum Management System<p>60.  Multi-Level Marketing System<p>61.  Learning Management System<p>62.  Knowledge Management System<p>63.  Missing Person Site<p>64.  Disaster Management Site<p>65.  Job Management Site<p>66.  Financial Portfolio Management<p>67.  Market Research Management<p>68.  Order Management System<p>69.  Point of Sale<p>70.  Advertisement /Banner Management and Analytics<p>71.  Export Management System<p>72.  Invoice Management<p>73.  Recruitment Management System<p>74.  Articles / Blog / Wiki Web site<p>75.  Online Planner<p>76.  Mock Tests and Examination Management<p>77.  Examination System<p>78.  Practice Test Management.<p>79.  Asset Management System<p>80.  Travel Agency System.<p>81.  Placement Management System.<p>82.  Polls Management<p>83.  Customer Management<p>84.  Project Management System.<p>85.  Network Marketing System<p>86.  Yoga Health Care Management<p>87.  Personal Finance Management System<p>88.  Real Estate Management System<p>89.  Stock Mutual Funds Management<p>90.  Careers and Employment Management System<p>91.  Music Albums Management System<p>92.  Classified Ads Managements<p>93.  Property Management System<p>94.  Sales &#38; Retail Management<p>95.  Dating Site<p>96.  Hotel Management System<p>97.  Search Engine<p>98.  Online News Paper Site<p>99.  Image Gallery 100. Staffing and Human Capital Management<p>101. Address Book<p>102. Inventory Management System<p>103. Newspaper Classifieds<p>104. Hostel Management 105Music , Lyrics Website .<p>106. Wildlife Safari Trip Management<p>107. Wildlife Sanctuary Management<p>108. Wild life Flora and Fauna Statistics Management<p>109. Animal Hospital Management<p>110. Zoo Management System<p>111. Agro-Forestry Management System<p>112. Bus Depot Management System<p>113. Even t Management System<p>114. Clinical Research Management System<p>115. Food Technology Management System<p>116. Circus Management System<p>117. ResortManagement System<p>118. Bugs/IssuesManagement System<p>119. Life /MotorInsurance Management System<p>120. Exam Scheduler<p>121. Ad CampaignManagement System<p>123. Internet Banking Management System<p>124. Ad Agency Management System<p>125. Vechical Traffic Management System<p>126. Web Traffic Analytics Management System<p>127. Solid Waste Management System<p>128. Peer-To –Peer File Sharing System<p>129. Chat Application<p>130. Crisis Management System<p>131. Disaster Management System<p>132. Document Management System<p>133. Security Threats Evolution Software<p>134. Digital Rights Management System<p>135. Games ,Single , Multi-Player<p>136. Content /Document Management System<p>137. Archaeological Survey Management System<p>138. Market Research Management System<p>139. Crime Management System<p>140. Jail/Prisonmanagement System<p>141. Telephone Traffic Monitoring Management System<p>142. School Drop Out Statistics and Analytics System<p>143. Lost &#38; Found Management System<p>144. Online Tutorials Management System<p>145. Bulk Sms Application<p>146. Criminal Records management System<p>147. Email Campaign Management System<p>148. Political Campaign Management System<p>149. Skill Competence and Mapping Application<p>150. Ontology based Web Crawler
(source: http://goo.gl/Du3ow)<p>✩ Thanks in Advance Hackers and Heroes!
======
hluska
Sorry if this sounds like an obtuse question, but I don't understand what you
are asking for help with. Are you asking us to pick one of those 150 for you?
Are you asking for more resources on how you can investigate those 150? Or are
you asking what kinds of problems we run into when we deal with any of those
150 general ideas?

If you can give me a little more information, I'll try to help if I have
anything to add.

